# Audio/ Stereo wire diagram for 2001 Altima



## kkenborghini (Dec 13, 2006)

Someone stole my stereo right in front of my house... yeah that sucks man...
So I went and got a new CD player... when I was trying to wire up the wires, I realized the wires' color are totally different.... Is anyone has a diagram that can help me out?

Ken


----------

